# What is a good paint for smoker?



## bnew17 (Jul 7, 2018)

I am looking for a good paint to put on my smoker. The rust oleum high heat is not working. Getting lots of rust.


----------



## gonavy (Jul 9, 2018)

What rust oleum did you use.  I use the 2000 degree stuff and haven't had any problems.  Make sure once it drys to use spray vegetable oil on the outside and wipe it down, will keep it from rusting

rust oleum 2000


----------



## phatbac (Jul 9, 2018)

I think the key is not only the good paint but spray with a good oil on your FB. such as Crisco grilling spray or a PAM. i have found that mineral oil works well too just put some on a rag or paper towel and wipe it down twice about once a month and you will not have paint peeling issues.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## hoity toit (Jul 9, 2018)

bnew17 said:


> I am looking for a good paint to put on my smoker. The rust oleum high heat is not working. Getting lots of rust.



I went to the auto parts store and got some ceramic engine paint.You spray or roll it on and build several small fires to cure it.It is good up to 2500 degrees. I haveused it twice and it puts a nice smooth ceramic finish on the pit. Much better than the "heat paint" you see in a spray can.  Hope this helps. I got this at O'reilleys Auto PArts.

HT


----------

